# parking for Mt. Hamilton ride.



## tapeng (May 25, 2004)

I never ride Mt. hmilton and is thinking of doing it. 
Knowing start is its junction with Alum Rock.
How is the parking condition there. Is it safe ? I need to drive over.

Thanks
Tapeng


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

tapeng said:


> I never ride Mt. hmilton and is thinking of doing it.
> Knowing start is its junction with Alum Rock.
> How is the parking condition there. Is it safe ? I need to drive over.
> 
> ...


I've parked on that dirt shoulder a few times. As far as I know it's safe. I normally park a few miles away at Berryessa park.

francis


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

*Parking in residential area is fine*

I've parked in the residential area a few hundred yards from the climb and it's fine. FYI make sure you are prepared for the conditions. I rode from Patterson up Del Puerto Canyon and then up the back side of Hamilton yesterday and froze my behind off! It was 33 degrees at the top with frost and ice in the shady areas. I don't know what the heck I was thinking but always be prepared if you go up Hamilton or Diablo, especially for the next four of five months.

Francois - I got some almost-new Boras for $1,600 with new Tufo's and they are sweet. I'm still too chicken to ride them much but there is clear difference when climbing and over 20 mph. Your carbon tubular review was an inspiration.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

On weekends, I usually park at Linda Vista Elementary School at the corner of Alum Rock and Kirk (about 4 blocks from Mt. Hamilton Road).


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

tapeng said:


> I never ride Mt. hmilton and is thinking of doing it.
> Knowing start is its junction with Alum Rock.
> How is the parking condition there. Is it safe ? I need to drive over.
> 
> ...


park? just ride to the start, sheesh!


----------



## tapeng (May 25, 2004)

wipeout said:


> park? just ride to the start, sheesh!



Hey, Thanks everyone's reply. So there are couple of parking options and that's good.
I did start from home for most of the ride. I feel comfortable with Cupertino and its traffic along Foothill. I lived in Evergreen area before and I love my old big house but pedal 
through their traffic is a big No for me.
Thanks for the ice warning. It was 40 degree when I came down from both Bohlman 
and OLH this weekend. I was tesing my new Gore WindStopper SoftShell. It's excellent 
but my hand and feet are frozen. 33 with ice ? I guess I just wait for spring then.
So off I go for getting some polar bear glove and shoe cover. Yeah call me winter wimp
since I did see people with summer jersey and short. 

Francois,
It looks like my time count along all the climb are dropping. Yeah I admit my excercise is 
a bit less recently but tring to find some execuse here. This is my first winter ride. Does 
lower temperature contribute to this at all ?

Tapeng


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

tapeng said:


> Francois,
> It looks like my time count along all the climb are dropping. Yeah I admit my excercise is
> a bit less recently but tring to find some execuse here. This is my first winter ride. Does
> lower temperature contribute to this at all ?
> ...


Yes. You get to spend less energy on cooling your body and more on propelling it. Of course there's a different optimum for everyone.


----------

